
About JSONP in JavaScript - vladocar
http://www.vcarrer.com/2010/11/about-jsonp-in-javascript.html
======
ronnier
I recently added JSONP support to <http://api.ihackernews.com> (Hacker News
API). Works great for making widgets only using front-end code.

------
drgath
FYI: YQL supports JSONP callbacks, so check it out if you come across
something that doesn't support JSONP, or doesn't even have an API.
<http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/>

------
DanHulton
As an FYI, don't forget to add a timestamp to your JSONP request URLs,
otherwise the user's browser may cache the results.

Had that problem once. Once. (But for way too long.)

------
bluedevil2k
Reading through this makes me appreciate the automatic steps that jQuery uses
when getting a site's JSONP. Things like automatic method name creation.

~~~
PanMan
Yes, but it's annoying you can't set the callback name to something static
(for when the JSONP provider doesn't support variable callbacks). You can, but
need a Jquery JSONP plugin for that.

------
moron4hire
If I need to get around a XSS limitation, I prefer JSON proxies on the server.
I have a server-side handler forward its parameters to the remote request and
echo the remote resource's response (with validation) as the proxy's response.

